
BP unveils plans to shift away from fossil fuels - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/aug/04/bp-dividend-covid-record-loss-energy-oil-gas
======
goose847
I certainly welcome a company with as much experience in the energy sector as
BP embracing renewable energy sources. However, I do worry about similar
problems of a handful of companies controlling energy policy world wide. Be it
in fossil fuels or renewables. While we make this technological transition, we
should also be aiming to democratise and distribute power over the energy
supply and industry.

Edit: Fixed grammar.

